# Wolf Body Wrap v Permanon Supershine



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone done a side by side comparison of these two products?

Both seem to be a similar type but I,m equally interested in the gloss side as well as the durability.

Comments welcome

Stuart.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Not myself, but I possibly should, as I have samples of both sat upstairs. Was thinking of chucking the permanon over SWMBO's rejuvenate cleansed mini when I get the chance, as it seems "easier". 

Anyone want to convince me the BW will be easy too? 

Maybe I should lay some of the wolfs shine/polish down on top as a base for that :thumb:


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

This is permanon on my car. Would like to point out as well that the car has not been machined polished in its life.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats an amazing shine on that BM! Looks amazing! I use body wrap and i think it delivers an amazing shine. Here's BW on a friends 5 series i did recently after a 2 stage machine polish:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Flat floor that looks stunning.

I too have a black BM.

What was your prop if it's not been machine polished?

Very impressive.

Thanks

Stuart.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

McClane said:


> Not myself, but I possibly should, as I have samples of both sat upstairs. Was thinking of chucking the permanon over SWMBO's rejuvenate cleansed mini when I get the chance, as it seems "easier".
> 
> Anyone want to convince me the BW will be easy too?
> 
> Maybe I should lay some of the wolfs shine/polish down on top as a base for that :thumb:


McClane, Get to it :lol:

It would be interesting to see a bonnet 50/50 with the 2 products.

Stuart.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I've now got two bottles of Supershine, an extra one courtesy of the GB so a comparison would be great to see  My winter prep is sorted now, but looking to give this a go next year :thumb:

Outstanding reflections on the Bimmers there fellas by the way!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

JBirchy, that looks brilliant.

Carbon Black my last 3 series was that colour.

Having that kind of look with the long durability would be Ideal, with it lasting through out the winter.

Stuart.


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Stuart. Car was just washed and permanon applied via microfibre mitt after rinsing. Left for a minute and then rinsed off again. Very impressed with the added shine and the beading and sheating properties are amazing. Have bought many lsp's over the years and this has been the best so far.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Flat four I have e90 in same colour I would love a finish like that looks amazing what prep 
Did you do thanks derek


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi derek. Can't take any credit for the way it looks. Just washed and permanon did the rest!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

hi was it the super shine normal or brilliant version and how did you apply


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

It is the supershine as supplied in the current group buy. Applied like the demo on their website, washed the car and rinsed off.applied with microfibre mitt and rinsed again. Couldn't been easier.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

wash the mitt re-usable after applying the Permanon? Your car looks fantastic btw.


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah the mitt can be used again.washed it out and seems fine.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is permanon not just the same as C2 as this is made by them.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive got Permanon & Wolfs on my boot lid as a test 3rd week no difference.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Flatfour you car sold it for me called had a chat to davenport and was very helpfull I opted for SuperShine Brilliant and kit on it's way added a few extra's to try


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

Hope you like it. Did my wife's red fiat 500 yesterday and that looked even better.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

flatfour said:


> Hope you like it. Did my wife's red fiat 500 yesterday and that looked even better.


Any pics mate? I just got the tester pack looking forward to trying it


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

also can you put the Permanon over a glaze such as black hole? or is that a no no like the wolfs?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I was about to buy some Bodywrap at the end of the month however this may well sway my choice, purely down to the ease of application!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> I was about to buy some Bodywrap at the end of the month however this may well sway my choice, purely down to the ease of application!


My 5 year old son can apply and remove it


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of spraying it on and wiping it off lol.

I might just buy both tbh. Already added 5l of brake duster to my order


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> I was about to buy some Bodywrap at the end of the month however this may well sway my choice, purely down to the ease of application!


Er, apply with makeup pad & wait 20 minutes then buff off with a damp MF, when you say easy, would you like it to apply & remove itself DOH! :wall:    :lol::lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Er, apply with makeup pad & wait 20 minutes then buff off with a damp MF, when you say easy, would you like it to apply & remove itself DOH! :wall:    :lol::lol:


SILENCE!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> SILENCE!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

And no, im not coming around & applying your Wolfs body warp for you either...before you say it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

to be fair I have wolfs too, and its really easy and a great product...im just a whore


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt- said:


> to be fair I have wolfs too, and its really easy and a great product...im just a whore


We have wolfs Whores!!!! :doublesho Jesse youve been keeping this secret from me havent you, i promise to go easy on em :devil:


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

haha Wolfs pisses me off for one single reason:

It stops me waxing my car for months because it doesnt need it!! how do I feed my addiction!!:doublesho


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Matt- said:


> haha Wolfs pisses me off for one single reason:
> 
> It stops me waxing my car for months because it doesnt need it!! how do I feed my addiction!!:doublesho


Dito, Don't even use a drying aid at the mo, roll on summer lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Is permanon not just the same as C2 as this is made by them.


both Si coatings.... extremely similar.. it is indeed made by them.
Im told C2 is made to gtechniqs spec (ie tried loads of tweaks until they got what they wanted) where as supershine will be made to permanons spec.
so might be a tiny albeit almost non existent difference? couldn't say for sure..

I dont understand why permanon sell supershine and supershine brilliant...
they say brilliant is better than the original.. so why bother with the original.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> both Si coatings.... extremely similar.. it is indeed made by them.
> Im told C2 is made to gtechniqs spec (ie tried loads of tweaks until they got what they wanted) where as supershine will be made to permanons spec.
> so might be a tiny albeit almost non existent difference? couldn't say for sure..
> 
> ...


Supershine is only for paint where as brilliant is for all the car.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

but if I have one for all the car.. including paint.. why do I need one for paint only :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> but if I have one for all the car.. including paint.. why do I need one for paint only :lol:


Because the one for paint only is a hell of a lot cheaper. :wall:

500ml Supershine = £14.29
500ml Brilliant = £64.61


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ahh.. didn't notice that..

haven't looked at the price difference in normal to brilliant lol..

guessing c2 is more akin to brilliant as it can be used everywhere like it.

might give permanon a bash sometime soon.. heard very good things about the nano (ssp?) polish..


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> ahh.. didn't notice that..
> 
> haven't looked at the price difference in normal to brilliant lol..
> 
> ...


CLEARLY. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i tend not to look at the prices of things until the total price comes up at the checkout


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> We have wolfs Whores!!!! :doublesho Jesse youve been keeping this secret from me havent you, i promise to go easy on em :devil:


The numbers are growing and we're planning a brothel at The Den !


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt- said:


> haha Wolfs pisses me off for one single reason:
> 
> It stops me waxing my car for months because it doesnt need it!! how do I feed my addiction!!:doublesho


I cant answer that unless this is put in GC! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> The numbers are growing and we're planning a brothel at The Den !


Were do I sign :devil: Bring them to me, I'll taken them NOW!!!! :devil:

Im a Wolf with a stem on, Auoooooooooooooooooo!!!! :thumb:

How do YOU put Body wrap on? DOGGEEE STYLE!!!!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Were do I sign :devil: Bring them to me, I'll taken them NOW!!!! :devil:
> 
> Im a Wolf with a stem on, Auoooooooooooooooooo!!!! :thumb:
> 
> How do YOU put Body wrap on? DOGGEEE STYLE!!!!!!!  :thumb:


:doublesho :lol:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think one of them is in heat :doublesho

I wonder which of them is the leader of the pack :wave:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> :doublesho :lol:


Haha i think Dirty Doug is getting a tad excited! Saying that, sign me up too... Auuuoooooooo!


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I read all the hype about Body Wrap and after picking up a 4x4 to use over the winter I though what better way to try it than on a winter run about. Its been on a couple of weeks now and I really like it. Read the stories about it being a pain to use, not setting right if it got damp within a certain time etc etc. I thought it was very easy to use and it even rained the same night as I put it on and I havnt had a problem with it, infact it had some nice beading the next morning after it had only been on the car for a few hours


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually there is a guy who bodywraps some of his body parts, For real


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

tzotzo said:


> Actually there is a guy who bodywraps some of his body parts, For real


Jesse, they've found out mate, wasnt me honest


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

stuart1164 said:


> I think one of them is in heat :doublesho
> 
> I wonder which of them is the leader of the pack :wave:


If I had my way Wolf Chemicals would be in the GC :doublesho


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well just oredered some Aircraft Supershine Brilliant so lets see what all the hype is about. It might evev take the place of my Blackfire.


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> Well just oredered some Aircraft Supershine Brilliant so lets see what all the hype is about. It might evev take the place of my Blackfire.


For looks....no chance, no one can beat Blackfire for the way it's looks its amazing.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

ColinA5 said:


> My Permanon order has just arrived, great service and a very generous set of samples as well
> 
> Thanks Janet!
> 
> I will be posting a review soon on these products.


Hey Colin, did you get the empty spray bottle with your sample kit?


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> For looks....no chance, no one can beat Blackfire for the way it's looks its amazing.


I hope so cos ive got loads of it. :thumb:


----------

